# Need some help with a boss



## DaHole (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi all,
I have a 1988 GMC 3+3 crew cab with a 6.2 diesel in it. I put a New Boss V plow on it in about 11 years ago. I still have that truck and plow, but no longer use it for anything other then my driveway 1/4 mile drive way.

I just picked up a new to me 1999 Chev 3500 crew cab with a 6.5 diesel and would like to find out if I can hang that old plow on my new truck so I can sell the old truck. I know Boss says NO applications for this truck, but based on how I use it, I am not very concerned about that. I just put the plow on to do the driveway and then take it off. 

Anyone done this before and if so what Boss brackets did you use?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

The mounts changed with the body style in 99. If your plow is 11 yrs.old, I would imagine you have the rapid tach 2 system? If that's the case, I'm not sure you will be able to find a bracket for that anymore. I know my dealer hasn't carried them for years. Try contacting your local dealer or Boss themselves to see if they have one. If not, you might have to do some fabrication.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

This is a tough question.

They DO make the RT-II truck mount for the CK series trucks. You'd likely have to order one though. Then you'd likely need a truckside wiring harness as well.

If you were selling your '88, I'd recommend that you sell the entire plow/truck as a package. They sell quite well this time of year. Then you could buy a new BOSS for the newer truck and go from there.

Does your old BOSS lift with chains, or two Hydraulic cylinders? 11 years ago was right around the switch to the first of many Rapid Tach systems. Which BTW, are nothing compared to the newer Smart Hitch setups.


----------



## DaHole (Jan 2, 2005)

It is the RT 2 and it does two Hydraulic cylinders for the lift. 

I already called a local dealer and I got to an unhappy place of "we can't help you". They won't put ANY plow on the 1999. 

At the time I bought my last plow we had a large business so the price of a new boss V plow was not an issue. Due to all of the friggen idiots who think they can make money at $30 per hour we hung it up and said forget it. 

If I would buy a new plow for the 99, I just can't justify the price of a new V for my driveway so I would be down to a straight blade. That is not bad, but i will miss the V. I can make a damn big snow hill with it for the kids too.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Call up you dealer and tell them you want the truckside mount and wiring harness for the truck. They don't need to know it's a Crew Cab Diesel.

Then put it on yourself.

Done.


----------



## DaHole (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks TLS and Boss.

So in looking at the Boss website it looks like it could be the LTA 02640. Can someone confirm this? Want to make sure it is not the LTA 03598. It is not a DRW truck.

Also check out this link. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&item=7944864063&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT

Will this work with a RT2?


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

It believe it would be the first PN you listed. The second one is for the 3500HD's (15,000 GVW). The first PN says it's for '99-'01 3/4 tons. Problem is, the NBS '99's HAD a 2500 (technically a 3/4 ton) 8 lug 8600 GVW which is different from yours and different from the '01-'05 2500HD's. Your best bet would be to contact BOSS directly. The girl answering the phone will be Ami and feel free to ask her the question. If she doesn't know the answer, she can put you through to someone who does. Just leave the "diesel" and "crew cab" parts out of the conversation. Get the confirmation on the PN, and order it from your local dealer.

That wiring harness is for headlights only. You'll still need a different one for the rest of the plow. A lot of stuff has changed since you installed your old BOSS.

You could ask BOSS themselves about the harness. They will steer you right!


----------



## DaHole (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks much. I will give them a call and let everyone know their answer.


----------

